# Sticking arrows in 3Ds



## warrbuk (Dec 2, 2009)

Lube tube with arrow lube. there are lots of differant home made recipes. I use the stuff from my pro shop.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Scorpion Venom arrow lube, Woodys arrow lube, Ivory/Dove soap bar.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Scorpion Venom arrow lube, Woodys arrow lube, Ivory/Dove soap bar.


What he said


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I liike glycerine soap. The good part about using a soap is that even if you shoot like crap, at least you're not stinkin' the place up.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know a lot of blokes that simply use vegetable oil, as did I for a while. But I have switched over to Scorpion Venom and it is the goods. Dont get it on your hands though, and only lube the tip!

Leigh.


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

I use Millenium ID glide. You can buy it at Adam & Eve or your local adult book store!LOL! make sure you get the green label thats pure silicone. Water based stuff dries out too fast. Laugh all you want but it works.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bucket Juice arrow lube, cheap and last forever.

DB


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

woodys is by far the best i have used. One bottle last a long time (if you don't drop it).


----------



## Laden44 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any bar soap will work, but ive heard some guys are trying pure silicone


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spray your arrow with silicon works well, but it's the aggravation of carrying a can, and it doesn't work but for a couple of shots until you have to do it again. Woodys is by far the best I've ever used, and I've tried a lot of different things.


----------



## Bodycarver (Jan 21, 2008)

Hoytboy2 said:


> I use Millenium ID glide. You can buy it at Adam & Eve or your local adult book store!LOL! make sure you get the green label thats pure silicone. Water based stuff dries out too fast. Laugh all you want but it works.


How did you learn this one?? Did you accidentally get some on your shaft????? LOL


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Bodycarver said:


> How did you learn this one?? Did you accidentally get some on your shaft????? LOL


 I had issues with the QCCs creaking on my hunting bow and wanted a lube for that issue that didn't smell. It worked on that then I used to use WD40 in a slick tube for 3D and was advised that wasn't a good idea for carbon. So it was back to the "butt lube" now a bunch of the guys are using it on their "shafts". LMAO! They are a little embarrassed to walk into the local ABS. The clerck says there has been quite a run on it latly now that the 3d season is starting to go here.


----------



## gooseman07 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hoytboy2 said:


> I use Millenium ID glide. You can buy it at Adam & Eve or your local adult book store!LOL! make sure you get the green label thats pure silicone. Water based stuff dries out too fast. Laugh all you want but it works.


How does this compare in price to woody's arrow lube? It has worked great but I'm getting low. Need to had a good lube on hand for your arrows that is.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Woody's


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

I have used auto wax with silicone as the primary ingredient. One thing I hate at tourneys is guys patching standing bears with black roofing cement, those arrows are stuck in there for life.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

scorpion didn't impress me. woody's is pretty good. never tried soap but i've seen others use it with good results. i got some "no name" stuff from a local shop and it was the best i've ever used, but unfortunately they don't carry it anymore.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

With the cold temps (-4 to 35) here in NC PA, we've found that any bar soap works better than woody's, scorpion, tire max, armoral, slick 50, or any of them. Once the targets warm up, then any of those other lubes work well.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bucket juice

Cheap and last forever and no glass bottle to break.


----------



## dccytclr (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the regular hotel soap... Its free and works the best out of all other soaps ive tryed


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Bucket juice
> 
> Cheap and last forever and no glass bottle to break.


I just ordered the bucket juice. :thumb:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I took DB's advise and bought the Bucket juice Arrow lube. It's working well. I like the little applicator!


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Soap from hotel's...perfect. It is what I use, it's free and easy!!


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ivory/Dove soap bar works great.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

like some people have all ready said, soap works! i use arrow lube, cant rmbr what kind it is tho. pickd it up at the shop.


----------

